# Red & Green R35's



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think this ones too much (Whether is a Photoshop or not I don't know)









And this one proves most cars need spoilers


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess someone took a look at the first one and threw up on the second one.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Not a fan of either of those. Red one is too fussy and the green one...well...uke:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Green looked photoshopped...red one looks like it wants to be an R8 IMHO.


----------



## KRYSKYLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh no, I would take that Supra for sure XD


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

The big body kit on the red one is horrid.... And the green one dose need a spoiler.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm with Toni, the red one looks like an R8 wannabe! 

Although I do like the flush look, but maybe not in that green


----------

